# [solved] Größen-Limit für Dateien?

## Sashman

Ich bin zur Zeit dabei ein Video aufzuwerten, indem ich die Audiospur in 5.1 AC3 umwandeln möchte. Ich habe das schon bei kleineren Dateien gemacht und es hat ohne Probleme geklappt.

Wie das funktioniert habe ich auf dieser Seite erfahren.

Ich bin jetzt an einem Punkt, an dem ich 6 *.wav-Dateien habe (alle Mono, 48kHz 16 bit ~582MB)

Wenn ich jetzt das Programm "multimux" benutze um die Spuren zu einer 5.1-wav-Datei zusammenzumischen, dann bricht das Programm ab, wenn die Datei genau 2 GB erreicht hat (sie sollte ~3,6 haben).

Beim Abbrechen gibt er mir die Fehlermeldung "maximale Dateigröße erreicht". (Diese Fehlermeldung stammt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht von multimux, weil das nur englische (Fehler)meldungen von sich gibt)

Ich habe die Audiodatei bereits versucht auf folgende Dateisysteme zu leiten: ext2 und reiserfs. Und ich habe das schon als user und als root versucht, beides hat nicht geklappt. Woran könnte das liegen?

Falls man irgendwo ein Limit setzen kann, wo setze ich es höher?

Wieso hat dieses Programm ein solches Limit und "mplex" beispielsweise nicht? Damit habe ich schon Problemlos Videos gemultiplext (doofes Wort) die größer als 2 GB waren.

Gibt es noch andere Tools, mit denen ich meine 6 Kanäle zu einer Datei zusammenführen kann?

Kann ich auch irgendwie eine Pipe benutzen, obwohl multimux eine Option -o und ffmpeg (mit dem ich es in AC3 umwandeln möchte) eine Option -i erwartet?Last edited by Sashman on Sun Jan 16, 2005 4:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich weiss nicht genau wo das limit bei ext2 liegt, aber definitv höher als 2GB. Ich würde den fehler auf das tool schieben und die deutsche sprache würde ich einfach mal darauf zurückführen, das das programm in diesem fall einfach nen fehlercode an die bash gibt. Und die bash nen deutschen satz draus macht. Die theorie mit den fehlercodes kannst du ja mal überprüfen indem du nen ungültigen inputfile angibst, das könnte auch so ein standardfehler sein, der mit nem allgemein gültigen fehlercode abgehandelt wird.

vielleicht kann man die wav's ja splitten in ac3 wandeln und die ac3's wieder zusammenfügen und damit auf tools ausweichen, die dieses problem nicht haben.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Nochwas zu der pipe, auch wenn du ffmpeg nicht als eingang der pipe nehmen kannst hindert dich ja keiner z.B cat als eingang zu nehmen oder einfach >> zu nutzen.

```

multimux -d 0,0,0,15,15,0 left.wav centre.wav right.wav left_surround.wav right_surround.wav lfe.wav >> /tmp/bla.wav

multimux -d 0,0,0,15,15,0 left.wav centre.wav right.wav left_surround.wav right_surround.wav lfe.wav | cat >> /tmp/bla.wav
```

----------

## Fauli

 *Sashman wrote:*   

> Kann ich auch irgendwie eine Pipe benutzen, obwohl multimux eine Option -o und ffmpeg (mit dem ich es in AC3 umwandeln möchte) eine Option -i erwartet?

 

Du kannst mit mkfifo eine Pipe erstellen und diese dann als Aus- und Eingabedatei verwenden. multimux startest du in diesem Fall am besten mit & im Hintergrund.

----------

## c07

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Ich weiss nicht genau wo das limit bei ext2 liegt, aber definitv höher als 2GB.

 

Mindestens 16 GB, normalerweise 2 TB (je nach Blockgröße). 2 GB sind das ehemalige Kernellimit. Solang ein Programm noch die alten Systemroutinen verwendet, wird es weiter existieren.

----------

## Sashman

```
mkfifo pipe

multimux left.wav center.wav right.wav r.left.wav r.right.wav lfe.wav -o pipe & ffmpeg -i pipe -ab 384 -ar 48000 -ac 6 mix.5.1.ac3

```

So, das hat jetzt so funktioniert. Danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

